# sliding glass door question



## xchriz012x (Apr 23, 2007)

i've just finished building a deck for my customer.
now he wants me to install sliding glass door. how much should i charge him? he is providing the door.
thankx


----------



## d-rez (May 16, 2007)

AS MUCH AS YOU CAN! I am not joking either. Just installing a new slider? Or demoing old trim(int and ext), demo old door, prep RO (pull nails, old caulk, shims,....)install new door, install hw, install window wrap, install trim (int and ext), caulking, painting, haul off and disposal of demoed material, and lets throw in some overhead as well. What do you think you should charge? BTW- do not forget at add in your CONTRACT that you cannot warrenty items supplied by ho.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Don't forget, move electric?, rework siding? paint exterior? paint interior? must have light by door and switch inside?, 

And, if the siding is stucco, do you need to re-stucco the entire wall for color match?

You really didn't give us much to go on here.


----------



## bujaly (Dec 16, 2006)

d-rez said:


> BTW- do not forget at add in your CONTRACT that you cannot warrenty items supplied by ho.



BINGO!! No warranty on HO supplied parts, EVER!!

I just turned down, well, overbid and said that there would be no warranty on for the job...
The HO had everything bought, tiles, grout, mortar,etc.. BUT, he had a friend come and lay down the hardi backerboard. I had no idea what he had done prior, so I was like " No warranty on these tiles breaking or coming up!" He was like, "OK".. Then I told him just for labor it was going to be around $2200.. Would've been nice coin for a few days work, BUT you gotta cover your ass..


----------



## MHMConstruction (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm getting ready to bid a job tomorrow that will include replacing sliding glass door. Looks like the door is around $550, plus $50 for foam/caulk/shims/trim - I'm probably going to bid $400 for the labor. Maybe $500 if I bring a helper. So, around $1100 total, plus permit.

I'm replacing windows too (block home) - I'm getting $150/widow - some are doubles, which is $150 x 2, plus the cost for permit and foam/caulk, etc.

Am I low or high for your area? Let's talk real #s

MHM
Florida


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

MHMConstruction said:


> I'm getting ready to bid a job tomorrow that will include replacing sliding glass door. Looks like the door is around $550, plus $50 for foam/caulk/shims/trim - I'm probably going to bid $400 for the labor. Maybe $500 if I bring a helper. So, around $1100 total, plus permit.
> 
> I'm replacing windows too (block home) - I'm getting $150/widow - some are doubles, which is $150 x 2, plus the cost for permit and foam/caulk, etc.
> 
> ...


I think you're low, but I don't install doors every day. The last time I installed a door like that, I removed a 6' slider and put a single french door with sidelites in it's place. I charged $700 + materials, and would probably be a little higher today.


----------



## d-rez (May 16, 2007)

I agree with Send It All. My company would be working at a loss if we did it at that price. I budget more than $1200 for a slider on NEW construction! Also, MHM, none of US can say if YOU are charging enough because only you know your OH and direct job costs. -Chris


----------



## Amber (Aug 20, 2006)

Low.....we triple the cost of the material and thats just for a basic retro install. Permit not included.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 24, 2006)

I echo the idea of too low. Better be absolutely sure there is no header installation required or plumbing/electrical to relocate. And definately throw in a couple hundred extra for the owner supplied door. That usually means it is coming from a big box store, so it will most likely arrive knocked down in 6 shipping cartons if it is a special order item, and gauranteed that some part of the lock/handle did not get ordered. Got burned once on a customer supplied Anderson slider from Home Depot . Took three hours just to assemble the door, and then find that some part number for the lock assembly had not been ordered, so another trip three weeks later to complete the lock.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

To the OP, don't charge him anything, your trade is listed as "flooring" stick to flooring. Doors can be a real nightmare if you don't have the proper tools and experience. Sub the job out to an experienced door installer and make some money marking up their price.


----------



## xchriz012x (Apr 23, 2007)

thanks for the input everybody.
i was going to charge 500 each for doors...but...better charge more. if i don't do it, i'll definately hire someone to do it. can't let go any job, work is really slow.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

I put in some doors today and a guy working out there said his brother gets $100 to put in a door. He said his bro is a GC working for a GC who builds million $ houses. He said it like thats all he does and gets 100 bucks. While he said that I was thinking around $300. It took this guy and 2 other almost 4 hours to put in a new door, I did mine by myself in less then 8 min and I worked slow. I also had to cut all the way across the top of the opening and they didnt. Pulled old door out, had to trim the top of the frame and put new door in under 8 min, not to bad. I wish I could have got $300 but Im working by the hour.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

Amber said:


> Low.....we triple the cost of the material and thats just for a basic retro install. Permit not included.


I've heard of this method and don't understand how the material price has any bearing on installation price. I recently installed a pre-hung exterior/side door for a garage. It cost about $200...so by your logic i should have charged $600 to install it? ....ok that sounds a tad high, but I'd give the HO that quote.....On the same house, not 8 feet away from that garage door I installed a Therma-tru fiberglass front door of similar size.....that door was $4,000.00.....If you are saying that I could get $12,000.00 to install it....I hosed myself in a big way.


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

old out new in 6' is $800 labor. Been doing them many years


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

350 where i live.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

close to a grand for an Andersen, too many boxes to open and too many parts.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Patrick said:


> close to a grand for an Andersen, too many boxes to open and too many parts.



I must be the only one who likes the Andersen kit doors. I can assemble and install one (assuming the old door is out and the opening is prepped and not including the int/ext trim) in about 40-60 minutes handle and screen included. The only part that I do not like is getting rid of all of the cardboard.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Thats why I like vinyl cause you can have them delivered pre set up (the truck drivers must love unloading an 8' slider frame all alone.) Its just such a hassle sometimes to find a nice flat place to put it together. The nice thing about all the cardboard is you don't have to bring any drop cloths.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

While we are on the subject of Andersen, I hate Andersen storm doors with a passion


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Patrick said:


> While we are on the subject of Andersen, I hate Andersen storm doors with a passion


Their model 3000 and model 4000 are great doors. I would not install one of their woodcore doors on my house if it was free. About 8 years ago I installed some of their windows on my house and ended up removing them and selling them to one of my neighbors. I don't care for their windows at all!

Please don't tell me that you like the Larson storm doors or the Harvey storm doors.


----------

